# AHM battle for the Airfield 2022



## Tieleader (Oct 9, 2022)

Hey, all.
Back from this weekends fun. Weather was great and so was the talent, As mentioned before we have two airplanes participating again this year. Our Fieseler Storch and the original Rosie the Rocketeer. As a bonus the Storch was flown by Heather "Lucky" Penny, a good friend of the foundation, whom I have a nice conversion with and a hug! For those of you who don't know the name she was one of the two F-16 pilots that were going to ram Flight 93 on 911. Also present were four WW2 vets. A sadly dwindling number. Also we lost Clarence Smoyer recently. Clarence was the Pershing gunner that took out that Panther in front of the Cologne cathedral. The camp shots are a little sparce because I had only the later afternoon to walk through so there's not many there. I'm no photographer but a couple of shots are pretty good ( I think  )

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 9, 2022)

Part 2

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 9, 2022)

Part 3

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 9, 2022)

Part 4

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 9, 2022)

Part 5

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 9, 2022)

Part 6

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 9, 2022)

Part 7

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 9, 2022)

Part 8

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Oct 9, 2022)

Part 9 and last.
Let me know what you think and hopefully some of you came and saw this wonderful event.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 10, 2022)

Great stuff, thanks for posting.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2022)

Nice one.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2022)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 14, 2022)

Great shots many thanks


----------

